# Pulled Pork Sandwiches



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

So a buddy of mine and I were talking about making some. We both know how to slow cook or BBQ a pork tenderloin to mouth watering perfection but how do you go about getting the BBQ flavoring into it. Do I just drain off the boil solution, Shred it and add BBQ sauce at some point or am I going about it all wrong. Anybody know :?: :?:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

If you do it in a smoker the BBQ flavor is already there. I like to splash on a little BBQ sause anyway to sweeten it up a bit. Another thing I tried but have never made my self is Carolina BBQ sause. It's a vinager and oil based sause that I used as a dip and it was awesome on slow smoked pulled pork. Awesome.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I make a lot of pulled pork for friends and family. He's how. If anyone mentions a crock pot or Kraft BBQ sauce, kick them in the groin and tell them, "no, faux queue!'.

1. Buy a pork butt, bone in. I get these at Sams or Wal-Mart. Costco sells boned butts, but I prefer bone-in. You can also get a picnic, which is the cut just below the butt (the butt is actually the upper shoulder).

2. Some people like to smear mustard all over, then apply rub. The mustard taste cooks out. I've never seen the benefit, so I just apply as much dry rub as will adhere to the meat.

3. Smoke (pork is great with fruit wood, but hickory works too) fat-side up (if you're cooking directly over coals, put it fat-side down so that the fat acts as a buffer between the heat source) at 250* to an intern temp of about 198*. The bone should pull out easily or an instant-read thermo probe should go in and out of the meat with little resistance.

4. At this point you can pull and eat, or I like to wrap in foil and place in a cooler where it will retain the heat for hours and will continue to break down.

5. Pull and eat. You can also sauce at this point, but if you did it right you won't need much if any sauce at all.

If you want rub or sauce recipes, let me know.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. Neither one of us owns a smoker, YET. Is there a make shift way to accomplish the same affect with a BBQer or in the oven. If not I guess we will have to wait a while or put a smoker a little higher up on the priority list, since I've been wanting to get one anyway. Yes Gumbo, I would love to hear some rub and sauce recipe's also. One question- how does just smoking put a BBQ flover into the meat, wouldn't it just be a smoked flavor or is that what the rub is for?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a smoker I'll sell you for $50. Propane fired Brinkmann Smok-n-grill. PM me for more info.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

You can use any BBQ as a smoker just add wood. But it will never replace the real deal. The WSM (Weber Smokey Mountian) 19in is 250 bucks and will do anything you want. I bought one used for 150. The thing is awesome. With one load of fuel (charcaol) I can do an overnight 12 hour cook, you can hold any temp between 150 to as high as 375 as long as your fuel lasts. You can do cooler or even hotter smokes for shorter times. Very versetile and quality built to last. Worth every penny. You get the BBQ flavor from burning the wood and charcoal.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Loke, I'll give it some thought. I too am a proud band dad of West Jordan High School. What are the ups or downs of a propane smoker as compared to charcoal one. For one, I would think your not going to get any flavor from the briquettes.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

In theory you can control the heat more easily with the propane, and you get your flavor from the wood chips (work best when they are wet) that you put on the rocks (like the ones in your gas grill) over the propane burner. 
I know a kid or two from West Jordan that marched fro the Troopers Drum and Bugle Corps this year. Does any of them belong to you?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Dry rub and slow cook a pork shoulder at 225 degrees F for 3-5 hrs over...


More like 8 - 12 hours. But you're right, boiling is for making soup, not 'que.

The WSM is a great smoker. Loke's is affectionately called the ECB (el cheapo brinkman) in BBQ circle. It does the job and is a great way to figure out if you like cooking BBQ, but anyone who's serious about BBQ soon learns there's got to be an easier way than baby sitting a cooker for 12 hours and constantly tweaking the fire to maintain steady temps. The WSM will maintain steady temps for hours as long as you keep it out of the wind.

Propane vs charcoal is a personal choice. There's plenty of quality smokers that use both. The smoke flavor comes from adding wood chunks, though charcoal does impart its own flavor.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Loke said:


> I know a kid or two from West Jordan that marched fro the Troopers Drum and Bugle Corps this year. Does any of them belong to you?


No my son is just a sophomore this year. He did get to go up to see the Corp. perform earlier this summer though and said it was awesome. He plays the trumpet and trombone. Hey I'm still kickin the smoker thing around, just trying to figure a way to put it into the budget. Thats the tough part right now since my wife got layed off at the end of june, otherwise it would already be a done deal. Thanks for all the info though guys. 

Question; My gas BBQ grill does not have the rocks, so if I put the wood chips on the usual cooking grate and put my meat on the little rack thingy above that , would that work also. :?:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I have herd of people pokin holes in a coffee can and putting the wood in the can on the rac to smolder. I have never tried it but sounds easy enough.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mmmm....Pulled Pork Sandwiches....

Too bad I haven't found any here that match the south. Good ol' North Carolina BBQ


----------

